# flanken ribs, beef ribs, chuckeye, shrimp



## Captain Morgan (Mar 30, 2008)

not all at once....first, pics of a grilled beef rib and a chuck eye steak from last week...I can only get shiners down here for beef ribs, so
I thought, why not grill it like a steak....it was a little rare on the inside,
not bad, but no revelation here...I think it can be done to make it worthwhile, but I ain't there yet (Cappy bows to JB).  So the rib goes
with the chuck eye which rocked....my favorite meal...beef and beef.











so I bought some flanken ribs today and am thinking about how to cook em...gonna pull like crazy for the Davidson Wildcats this afternoon, and
want some fun eats...gonna do a big batch of flank ribs in 2 or 3 different ways, plus some scrimps....I've got about 25 bottles of sauce in the house, about 15 different rubs...narrowed it down to these to choose from




then thought about a marinade for some of the ribs....so...added red wine and evoo




just sipping a beer, deciding on the flavors right now....Simba the Wonder
Dog wonders which it will be...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 30, 2008)

Great looking grub Jim!  Tell Simba, Uncle Larry said hey!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 30, 2008)

decisions have been made....4 in the red wine and italian dressing mariande, these rubbed with the charbroil garlic stuff and Lotta Bull.
used a little mustard to get the rub to stick more

notice how these are labeled


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 30, 2008)

Jim those are NOT ribs, they are cuts off a chuck shoulder roast.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 30, 2008)

really?  wow...hope they're good grilled


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 30, 2008)

They could bee tough if not cooked slow enough Cap


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 30, 2008)

and they were!  
lol, here's pics that were better than the food was..

the shrimp were tough, at least.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 30, 2008)

I'd eat that!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## Christopher1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Jim those are NOT ribs, they are cuts off a chuck shoulder roast.



Flanken-style Short Ribs

Refers to a slab of beef short ribs, small pieces cut from the main portion of the ribs. Taken from the chuck primal, the Flanken-style Short Ribs consist of the first five ribs of the ribcage. When the chuck short ribs are obtained by cutting across the bones, they are referred to as Flanken-style Short Ribs. However, chuck short ribs cut parallel to the bones are known as English style short ribs. 

Source

JB, I grill the hell out of them for about 6 minutes and have never had a tough one yet. I make sure mine are less than 1/2 inch thick, more likely just over a 1/4 inch. They are so well marbled that they're like eating prime rib. There is some gristle around each bone, but that's only there to slow me down, otherwise I'd power through a platter of them in minutes.


----------



## Griff (Mar 31, 2008)

I cooked some flanken ribs last night. I got one pack with the rib bones in and one without bones. The first pic is the ribs with WRB and the second is the finished meat that I brought in the house.







The flankens I get are cut much thinner than the Cap'n's and probably are more tender as a result.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 31, 2008)

Christopher said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jim and I discussed it after I posted that and after I looked at the pic's again I realized I was wrong.  But I failed to post that.


----------



## john a (Mar 31, 2008)

Everyone's looks damn good to me.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2008)

the meat was great but there wasn't a lot of it,
and the gristle is tough....it's fun to eat though,
kinda like steak on a rib bone.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2008)

Griff those look great!  I was at work when I read this post originally and couldn't see your pic's!!!


----------

